

Chapter 6 of the Ruby on Rails Tutorial book - mhartl
http://www.railstutorial.org/chapters/modeling-and-viewing-users-two#top

======
j2fly
Loving this tutorial... really easy to follow and talk about "getting real?"
this tutorial does just that. rSpec, git... it's all in there and in the right
order!

~~~
nobbynutz
and once you've done all that you then deploy your app to Heroku...

~~~
edb
this is a bad thing?

------
mhartl
The news announcement (with Rails 3 info) is here:

[http://news.railstutorial.org/chapter-6-of-the-ruby-on-
rails...](http://news.railstutorial.org/chapter-6-of-the-ruby-on-rails-
tutorial-book)

The short version: The _Ruby on Rails Tutorial_ book will use Rails 3 ASAHP.
:-)

